# money order



## skateNsmoke (Jun 22, 2005)

alright im gonna order some seeds from dr.chronic and im gonna send my money through the mail and im puttin it inside of a cigarello box so they cant see it through light and shit but uuh im ordering some folair feeding nutrient from there too i dont know how theyll send it but should i send the money with a list of what i want maybe the product number and name of the shit i want? kinda stupid but im a lil sketched out i jus wanna know what goes down


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 20, 2006)

It's safer security wise to send cash and have em' send it to another address.  Also fake name.  Yeah definitely include an item number.  If i were you i would try and buy the foliar feed from a hydro store in person and pay in cash.  But that's just me.  Be paranoid as hell man and you'll minimize your chances of getting caught as much as possible.  Good look.


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah, customs punched my wauwi order from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 20, 2006)

MMilitiaR said:
			
		

> yeah, customs punched my wauwi order from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com...


Got news for you guys, Customs doesn't care where you have it sent. Neither will they "punch" your order. If the department of customs finds your order coming to you, they will dress up as the mailman and bust whoever touches the package when they deliver it. They will put the screws to that person and find you. I gaurentee it.

It's a crap shoot when you order seeds or whatever through the mail. If your order gets checked, you're history.

I have very inside knowldge about this. It's a fact. Don't do the crime if you can't do the time. It's that easy.

On the other hand, I've been getting away with it for a long long time.

If I get busted tomorrow, then oh well, I knew it could happen.

MMilitiaR, just chill out and enjoy the fun of life man. You are one tense person. Relax and enjoy the high.


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 22, 2006)

How about when you buy HPS lights and plant food online with a credit card? Or in a hydro store? The government can't just asume it's for weed? For all they know I can be growing tomatoes. Just be careful with the seed ordering is key or what?


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 22, 2006)

Stoney, I bet your one cool guy man.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 22, 2006)

I use a money order. Same as cash and you don't have to have your name on it. I have read so much on ordering seeds. The only thing I hear of is they confiscate the "contraband" and slap a letter in it informing you that it was removed and you can appear at some place and time to dispute it. (yeah, right Like I'd show up). I don't see what leg they have to stand on as you were not the one "sending the contraband" and at the time of "interception" you have not "received the contrband as of yet". I believe in a PO Box, Fake name and no worries. 

Yes, caution is good. but IMO. if the Feds were busting people for getting beans in the mail wouldn't all the MJ forums be packed full of info about this? No one would be ordering seeds. It would be a very hot topic if this were the case. IMO


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah your exactly right, even though, they really dont buy that tomato crap,.but they cant prove anything ,so your good .the only thing ,that will get you caught is snicthes and maybe seed orders .plus not paying your electric bill





			
				sicnarf said:
			
		

> How about when you buy HPS lights and plant food online with a credit card? Or in a hydro store? The government can't just asume it's for weed? For all they know I can be growing tomatoes. Just be careful with the seed ordering is key or what?


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 4, 2006)

How will not paying your electric bill get you caught?


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 4, 2006)

thats only if your running a big grow op because people steal hydro electricity
pay you bill and the chances of getting caught goes way down
if its just
you house you should be okay.plus the electric co.knows how many kilo are running so if you have several 1000 watts lights gowing .they think its strange all of a sudden your house is running massive power.may tip the police if not paying ,who knows ,im a little peroniod so i take no chances ,i set up servalance and use my scanner time to time.also when you order seeds use a females name.they know more males do illegal stuff ,they really wouldnt suspect a female.and use a deep tone name,no squeaky voices like bill use ,something
deep like tony


			
				rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> How will not paying your electric bill get you caught?


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome idea about the scanner and survalence, i'm gonna get some cams. thanks


----------



## macassa (Apr 22, 2006)

Your taking a risk sending money orders to Dr. Cronics mailing address as i am missing two money orders sent to them on different days. Somethings bad going on.I lost about 100 dollars never to be seen again.


----------



## chong420 (Apr 22, 2006)

seedboutique is great!


----------

